# Ever feel like every one is against you?



## gloria (Dec 20, 2021)

When you have to go out for errands and not in the mood, seems like a lot happens.
Someone walks out in front of your car looking at their phone not paying attention. You trip and almost fall.
 Checker in the store isn't in a good mood, she doesn't give you time to put your change
back in your wallet because she's ringing up next customers groceries change falls on the floor.  All kinds of little things
not going smoothly, well that was my day, along with dropping my bananas....so decided to get on home.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 20, 2021)

So far today I think the entire world is against me.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Dec 20, 2021)

@gloria. Mama said there'd be days like this, there'd be days like this, my mama said...  (do you hear the Supremes in your head?)

and it's them dang little things that keep adding up...  adding up...

I see that your a new member, so welcome aboard...


----------



## Nathan (Dec 20, 2021)

gloria said:


> Ever feel like every one is against you?



I think it's just that people out in public these days are oblivious, self absorbed and preoccupied.

I was at Walmart earlier today, people pushing shopping carts expect you to get out of their way, same with people walking.   Back when people were *civil*(seems like a lifetime ago) oncoming people would veer to one side as you veered to the opposite side to avoid collision. Not happening, not anymore.


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 20, 2021)

Well, if they are, I don't care, so it doesn't matter.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 20, 2021)

I never felt that extreme, but have had bad days.


gloria said:


> dropping my bananas


hope they're not *all *smooshed


----------



## Gaer (Dec 20, 2021)

Give  little unfortunate mishaps  no concern.  You probably won't even remember it a hundred years from now.


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 20, 2021)

Sometimes it happens, and usually I'm in a good mood, and it won't bother me and I think "They're having a bad day." Today, for example, we were at Walmart and in the parking lot, someone was trying to back out of his parking space and two cars were blocking his way, while another car with a woman inside was trying to come toward him from the other side, so it was quite a jam. She just kept hitting her horn hard like there was no tomorrow. The poor guy finally backed out and she pulled in to the space next to his, and I wondered "What difference did a few seconds more make to her? The poor guy wanted to leave." What would I have done if someone honked their horn hard like that? I might have gone out and politely talked to them and said, "I'm trying to get out of here as fast as I can. Thank you for your patience." But it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## peppermint (Dec 20, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> Well, if they are, I don't care, so it doesn't matter.


Me too.....


----------



## peppermint (Dec 20, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> So far today I think the entire world is against me.


I'm not against you, Sassy......One is OK, anyway....Be well, my friend.....


----------



## oldpop (Dec 20, 2021)

Yes occasionally I do feel like everyone and everything is against me. Usually it is my own fault. Sometimes I just cannot get out of my own way.
​


----------



## Irwin (Dec 20, 2021)

I usually don't take it personally. It's just a lot of idiots out at one time. Think of it as a challenge where your task is to avoid them... stay alert, look ahead of you so you can slow down in time or speed up to get around them, or go down a different aisle at the grocery store. It's like a game... Avoid the idiots game! And if you make it all the way back home without any major inconveniences, you win!


----------



## Judycat (Dec 20, 2021)

I can't wait until Christmas has passed.  People are especially frantic right now and it's like this every year. Crazy.


----------



## Jules (Dec 20, 2021)

When things aren’t going right, ask yourself “how important is it?”


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 20, 2021)

A good distraction can help occupy your mind and redirect your focus from unwanted thoughts.  It works for me.  This can make it easier to shake the feeling everyone is against you.


----------



## Ladybj (Dec 20, 2021)

I don't feel they are against me.  A lot of people have suppressed emotions which they release in a negative manner.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 20, 2021)

Irwin said:


> I usually don't take it personally. It's just a lot of idiots out at one time. Think of it as a challenge where your task is to avoid them... stay alert, look ahead of you so you can slow down in time or speed up to get around them, or go down a different aisle at the grocery store. It's like a game... Avoid the idiots game! And if you make it all the way back home without any major inconveniences, you win!


Well said!


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 20, 2021)

They wouldn't dare.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Butterfly (Dec 21, 2021)

Judycat said:


> I can't wait until Christmas has passed.  People are especially frantic right now and it's like this every year. Crazy.


I know.  It's like a major world crisis is impending if they can't find what they want.  WAY out of proportion.


----------



## victorian gent (Dec 21, 2021)

Unfortunately, we living in a world with a lot of hate, confusion and misery.  
Everybody is having a struggle of some sort but how they react causes trouble with others. Some just do not know how to have compassion for others.
This is especially shown through the business of the season. I try to shop early in order to avoid being confronted with such people. More peaceful that way.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 21, 2021)

We had a series of wrong turns yesterday looking for someplace to have lunch on the way to Joeys.  Changed lanes in front of a car whose early Xmas present was a horn .  Oh, well.  Then we gave up and decided to just eat at Ikeas.  But we couldn’t get there.

Had to back track quite a way to get to the other side of the freeway, then drive the same distance back to finally get to ikea, have a late lunch, and realize they did not have the container we wanted in the color we wanted.    But have decided to go back and get the other color.

Got to Joey”s-finally.  Only to realize he had gone to a Xmas party and was not there.  Still, did some more work on his room.  Needed the closet door removed, but the house manager acted like he would be arrested and jailed if that happened even though we assured him doors can be put back on.  So, a no go.  We did not have time to pick up Joeys groceries.  Have to do that today.

Back to Joeys tomorrow.  So yes, it seems like what can go wrong does and I’d rather stay home in my recliner and watch tv.  But, another few days and his room should be set.  However, there is always a silver lining somewhere.

Found a pie shop, that makes small individual pies.  Going back today and getting a pie to stuff in my face.


----------



## Alice November (Dec 21, 2021)

I say to myself "There must be a reason."

Then, sometimes I spend quite a lot of time thinking about what could be the reason. Or sometimes just remembering that there must be a reason, I get a feeling of peace.

   🕊


----------



## Jules (Dec 21, 2021)

@Aneeda, why do you have to provide groceries?  Don’t they have group meals?


----------



## JaniceM (Dec 21, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> Well, if they are, I don't care, so it doesn't matter.


@Lewcat you always have such a positive, good attitude!!!  Super!!!


----------



## Sylkkiss (Dec 21, 2021)

Well, everyone is not against me , I know but sometimes it feels that way. I just called the folks who finally had my eyeglasses made. It took them a month to do it after saying two weeks. The reason? Covid of course. Then I  called about removing a dispute on my credit card. I got a person with a heavy accent who complained about not being able to bring up my file. ...She said the same exact thing the last time I called 4 months ago! I finally told her I was hanging up. I mean I worry it wasn't even the credit card company now.
And today is really a bummer for me. It would be my 51st wedding anniversary. Thinking about my crazy hubby who died in 2019. I'll have to poor some egg nog and toast my sweetie sometime today.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Dec 21, 2021)

Jules said:


> @Aneeda, why do you have to provide groceries?  Don’t they have group meals?


No.  They get food stamps, 160 dollars for the entire month.  By the end of the month they have nothing to eat.  Plus I have Joey on a diet.  He is too overweight.  Residents CAN NOT share food. But I can and do buy food and donate it to the home so they can all eat.  Except for last year when I had to deal with the “stupid” home manager I have always done this.

Thats why he is over weight lots of pizza, potatoes, cheap food etc.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 21, 2021)

palides2021 said:


> Sometimes it happens, and usually I'm in a good mood, and it won't bother me and I think "They're having a bad day." Today, for example, we were at Walmart and in the parking lot, someone was trying to back out of his parking space and two cars were blocking his way, while another car with a woman inside was trying to come toward him from the other side, so it was quite a jam. She just kept hitting her horn hard like there was no tomorrow. The poor guy finally backed out and she pulled in to the space next to his, and I wondered "What difference did a few seconds more make to her? The poor guy wanted to leave." What would I have done if someone honked their horn hard like that? I might have gone out and politely talked to them and said, "I'm trying to get out of here as fast as I can. Thank you for your patience." But it hasn't happened yet.


And the response to somebody leaning on their horn when there's nothing you can do without the cooperation of others is...wait for it..."Excuse me. Why don't we trade places? You go sit in my car and wait for something to change while I sit in yours and lean on the horn?" 

Of course, that _used_ to be a response that would make the person sit up and take notice. These days? It would probably get you shot!


----------



## gloria (Dec 21, 2021)

I must admit I was getting in my own way, yesterday, and reprimanding myself.


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 21, 2021)

Sylkkiss said:


> Well, everyone is not against me , I know but sometimes it feels that way. I just called the folks who finally had my eyeglasses made. It took them a month to do it after saying two weeks. The reason? Covid of course. Then I  called about removing a dispute on my credit card. I got a person with a heavy accent who complained about not being able to bring up my file. ...She said the same exact thing the last time I called 4 months ago! I finally told her I was hanging up. I mean I worry it wasn't even the credit card company now.
> And today is really a bummer for me. It would be my 51st wedding anniversary. Thinking about my crazy hubby who died in 2019. I'll have to poor some egg nog and toast my sweetie sometime today.


So sorry to learn that your hubby died not too long ago! Happy 51st wedding anniversary!


----------



## Pepper (Dec 21, 2021)

Sylkkiss said:


> And today is really a bummer for me. It would be my 51st wedding anniversary. Thinking about my crazy hubby who died in 2019. I'll have to poor some egg nog and toast my sweetie sometime today.


That is very hard.  Sorry to hear of your precious loss so close to Christmas.  (((Sylkkiss)))


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 21, 2021)

gloria said:


> When you have to go out for errands and not in the mood, seems like a lot happens.
> Someone walks out in front of your car looking at their phone not paying attention. You trip and almost fall.
> Checker in the store isn't in a good mood, she doesn't give you time to put your change
> back in your wallet because she's ringing up next customers groceries change falls on the floor.  All kinds of little things
> not going smoothly, well that was my day, along with dropping my bananas....so decided to get on home.


I think it was just a bad day for you.  I've had those kind of days, too.  They are quite disturbing!  Hopefully you'll have some better days ahead.  I hope so at least.


----------



## Tabby Ann (Dec 21, 2021)

Even more disappointing than strangers who act in illogical and self-centered ways, is the realization that the few close associates you have are acting in self-absorbed and toxic ways that you should distance yourself from. It is difficult to replace friends and family members you have invested a lot of time in.


----------



## IFortuna (Dec 21, 2021)

gloria said:


> When you have to go out for errands and not in the mood, seems like a lot happens.
> Someone walks out in front of your car looking at their phone not paying attention. You trip and almost fall.
> Checker in the store isn't in a good mood, she doesn't give you time to put your change
> back in your wallet because she's ringing up next customers groceries change falls on the floor.  All kinds of little things
> not going smoothly, well that was my day, along with dropping my bananas....so decided to get on home.


When this happens to me, I put on some headphones really loud and listen to Nickelback or some other headbanging grunge music.  It straightens me right out. No joke. I actually do this every day and (pray). Never fails.  Bottoms up (song) does the trick for me.
It increases the dopamine in the brain as I have been informed and makes ya' fell real good!  No drugs needed.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 22, 2021)

I believe everyone has experienced that feeling at least once in their lives. As the song goes "Be's That Way Sometime". Hope your coming days are way better Gloria and..


----------



## Liberty (Dec 22, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I believe everyone has experienced that feeling at least once in their lives. As the song goes "Be's That Way Sometime". Hope your coming days are way better Gloria and..
> View attachment 200103


Ditto!


----------



## Remy (Dec 22, 2021)

I feel like that too much. Sometimes I think it's real and sometimes it's probably just me.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 22, 2021)

I found out today that my husband is against me. In only 10 minutes he told me the horrible things I have done just in the last few days. It seems like everything that goes wrong was because of me. It all started when I asked him where the stamps were. He said "I never use stamps so you must have misplaced them" and then he went on and on. He decided he wanted to send a Christmas card to a friend. So he wrote the card and then when he showed it to me I saw that he signed it Love, Grandmom & Poppy. I said "We aren't his grandparents. Oh and by the way the stamps were on the table where he was writing the cards.


----------



## IFortuna (Dec 22, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> I found out today that my husband is against me. In only 10 minutes he told me the horrible things I have done just in the last few days. It seems like everything that goes wrong was because of me. It all started when I asked him where the stamps were. He said "I never use stamps so you must have misplaced them" and then he went on and on. He decided he wanted to send a Christmas card to a friend. So he wrote the card and then when he showed it to me I saw that he signed it Love, Grandmom & Poppy. I said "We aren't his grandparents. Oh and by the way the stamps were on the table where he was writing the cards.


Do you think this is a permanent condition? In all seriousness. Mr. may need medical care.


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 22, 2021)

gloria said:


> Ever feel like every one is against you?


I think they are!   Y'all are aren't you?


----------



## peppermint (Dec 22, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> I found out today that my husband is against me. In only 10 minutes he told me the horrible things I have done just in the last few days. It seems like everything that goes wrong was because of me. It all started when I asked him where the stamps were. He said "I never use stamps so you must have misplaced them" and then he went on and on. He decided he wanted to send a Christmas card to a friend. So he wrote the card and then when he showed it to me I saw that he signed it Love, Grandmom & Poppy. I said "We aren't his grandparents. Oh and by the way the stamps were on the table where he was writing the cards.


Hi....Sometimes in our old age....It gets different when we were younger....Today I actually said something to my husband, and I was fresh...
Why, I don't know .....He is a great husband.....I was just not happy.....Why, I really don't know....It comes on and off....Your husband probably
was not being mean....He probably was not hearing very well....It will go away and not even did he know what he said about the stamps....
Sweatheart, he will probably wil not remember about the stamps.....Remember we are the same age.....I get it....Brush it off...And don't even
say anything.....It will go away.....It doesn't matter when we are old......We forget things and get disturbed...    I forget where the toilet is in
the house....hahahahahah!   really.....


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 22, 2021)

peppermint said:


> Hi....Sometimes in our old age....It gets different when we were younger....Today I actually said something to my husband, and I was fresh...
> Why, I don't know .....He is a great husband.....I was just not happy.....Why, I really don't know....It comes on and off....Your husband probably
> was not being mean....He probably was not hearing very well....It will go away and not even did he know what he said about the stamps....
> Sweatheart, he will probably wil not remember about the stamps.....Remember we are the same age.....I get it....Brush it off...And don't even
> ...


You're Right Peppermint, both of our hearing is gone. He is upset about our health issues also. Thank God he had to drop something off at my daughter's so at least for a while, I had peace and quiet. He is home now and in a much better mood.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 22, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I believe everyone has experienced that feeling at least once in their lives. As the song goes "Be's That Way Sometime". Hope your coming days are way better Gloria and..
> View attachment 200103


So glad to see you back on the forum, Diva!  Hope you are doing okay.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 22, 2021)

The times when I feel like everyone is against me is when I'm driving.  I used to get very angry when people drove slow in front of me, cut me off or crossed several lanes to turn.  Then I watched this, and I'm much more accepting of other people's mistakes...


----------



## IFortuna (Dec 22, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> I found out today that my husband is against me. In only 10 minutes he told me the horrible things I have done just in the last few days. It seems like everything that goes wrong was because of me. It all started when I asked him where the stamps were. He said "I never use stamps so you must have misplaced them" and then he went on and on. He decided he wanted to send a Christmas card to a friend. So he wrote the card and then when he showed it to me I saw that he signed it Love, Grandmom & Poppy. I said "We aren't his grandparents. Oh and by the way the stamps were on the table where he was writing the cards.





gloria said:


> When you have to go out for errands and not in the mood, seems like a lot happens.
> Someone walks out in front of your car looking at their phone not paying attention. You trip and almost fall.
> Checker in the store isn't in a good mood, she doesn't give you time to put your change
> back in your wallet because she's ringing up next customers groceries change falls on the floor.  All kinds of little things
> not going smoothly, well that was my day, along with dropping my bananas....so decided to get on home.


I'm new too, Welcome!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 22, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> So glad to see you back on the forum, Diva!  Hope you are doing okay.


Thank you SO much for your concern dear man! I'm doing better. The last couple of days I've felt more back to "normal".  My family members might take issue with that "normal" part though.  Have a blessed, wonderful holiday season.


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Dec 23, 2021)

gloria said:


> When you have to go out for errands and not in the mood, seems like a lot happens.
> Someone walks out in front of your car looking at their phone not paying attention. You trip and almost fall.
> Checker in the store isn't in a good mood, she doesn't give you time to put your change
> back in your wallet because she's ringing up next customers groceries change falls on the floor.  All kinds of little things
> not going smoothly, well that was my day, along with dropping my bananas....so decided to get on home.


Covid, politicians news morons vax morons propaganda morons more politicians more covid..it is like a new ozone....and everyone and everthing is out of sync -heart rhythms breathing stress etc etc...causes toxic negativity

 the counter is pretend, positivity and creativity-
 using gratitude as a catalyst. and instantly your reality will be energized and positive ...you know how I know that? Politicians


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Dec 23, 2021)

Nathan said:


> I think it's just that people out in public these days are oblivious, self absorbed and preoccupied.
> 
> I was at Walmart earlier today, people pushing shopping carts expect you to get out of their way, same with people walking.   Back when people were *civil*(seems like a lifetime ago) oncoming people would veer to one side as you veered to the opposite side to avoid collision. Not happening, not anymore.


Nathan, something happens when shoppers enter Walmart. There has to be a kind of "dumbing down" ray that gets people right between the eyes. They can't even get out of the aisles. They are programmed to get a cart, fill, and rush around the store with it. It's not a pretty site.


----------



## Ladybj (Dec 23, 2021)

Irwin said:


> I usually don't take it personally. It's just a lot of idiots out at one time. Think of it as a challenge where your task is to avoid them... stay alert, look ahead of you so you can slow down in time or speed up to get around them, or go down a different aisle at the grocery store. It's like a game... Avoid the idiots game! And if you make it all the way back home without any major inconveniences, you win!


Are they idiots?  Never know what someone is going through. Maybe what you call an "idiot" may have a spouse that is on life support, maybe they are close to suicide, maybe they just lost their job and don't know how they will pay their rent/mortgage next month, maybe their child in in the hospital... judge not, you never know what someone is going through.  We all have challenges in our life... you just never now.  However being rude and disrespectful is no excuse.


----------



## Autumn716 (Dec 23, 2021)

Gaer said:


> Give  little unfortunate mishaps  no concern.  You probably won't even remember it a hundred years from now.


Only when your older seems like less in your life makes one feel as a need to connect with some joy out there only problem is most are not having a good day. Maybe you can make a new connection with out feeling like a lost at sea creature


----------



## Autumn716 (Dec 23, 2021)

Jules said:


> When things aren’t going right, ask yourself “how important is it?”


Very


----------



## Ladybj (Dec 23, 2021)

Jules said:


> When things aren’t going right, ask yourself “how important is it?”


That's working on internal self  Priceless. And if I can add, not blaming anyone if things are not going right. Dig deep within to find the cause - its not external, its more than likely internal.


----------



## Verisure (Dec 23, 2021)

gloria said:


> Ever feel like every one is against you?​When you have to go out for errands and not in the mood, seems like a lot happens.
> Someone walks out in front of your car looking at their phone not paying attention. You trip and almost fall.
> Checker in the store isn't in a good mood, she doesn't give you time to put your change
> back in your wallet because she's ringing up next customers groceries change falls on the floor.  All kinds of little things
> not going smoothly, well that was my day, along with dropping my bananas....so decided to get on home.


I don't feel that everyone is against me but I definitely do experience days when everything goes wrong, particularly in traffic.  I bike just about everywhere I go and some days anything that can go wrong ... does. I'm not superstitious but I confess to interpreting them as "bad days" and I may decide to go straight home again and stay put till tomorrow.


----------



## Ladybj (Dec 23, 2021)

victorian gent said:


> Unfortunately, we living in a world with a lot of hate, confusion and misery.
> Everybody is having a struggle of some sort but how they react causes trouble with others. Some just do not know how to have compassion for others.
> This is especially shown through the business of the season. I try to shop early in order to avoid being confronted with such people. More peaceful that way.


I agree.  A lot of people do not know how to handle suppressed/repressed emotions.  They have years and years of built up suppressed emotions and do not know how to release it in a positive manner.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 23, 2021)

Ladybj, I agree with your assessment of humanity and the need for empathy, but it is difficult to agree that everyone who is acting erratically is going through a crisis.

I went to the grocery store today and there was a guy in his 30's who was typing on his phone and was standing in the entrance, blocking people from going in.  He didn't look like he had anything serious going on in his life, although who am I to judge?  I also see many people on the phones who are driving all over the road, out of their lanes and crossing several lanes to make a turn.  I'd like to think they are reacting to something going on in their lives, but I agree with Irwin's comment that many are just being stupid... or maybe self-absorbed might be a better description.  As much as would like to take the high road, I'll bet they are talking about dinner plans rather than life issues.


----------



## JBingo36 (Jan 2, 2022)

gloria said:


> When you have to go out for errands and not in the mood, seems like a lot happens.
> Someone walks out in front of your car looking at their phone not paying attention. You trip and almost fall.
> Checker in the store isn't in a good mood, she doesn't give you time to put your change
> back in your wallet because she's ringing up next customers groceries change falls on the floor.  All kinds of little things
> not going smoothly, well that was my day, along with dropping my bananas....so decided to get on home.


Smart move honey


----------



## JBingo36 (Jan 2, 2022)

JBingo36 said:


> Smart move honey


P


----------



## Mandee (Jan 3, 2022)

Not so sure about the 'everyone against me', but I do have days when I've gone out,
or started doing something and wished I hadn't - the kind of days I think I shouldn't
have bothered getting out of bed !


----------



## officerripley (Jan 3, 2022)

I've felt a lot that heredity is against me (the dna I got stuck with) and I don't mean the emotional stuff because I think there is at least some validity to "cheer yourself up", "don't sweat the small stuff", "snap out of that bad mood", etc. Instead, I'm talking about physical stuff that one is born with and numerous medical professionals have said I have to live with.


----------

